
The simple essence of automatic differentiation – Conal Elliott (2018) - zengid
https://arxiv.org/abs/1804.00746
======
zengid
found from this great comment here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22344474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22344474)

